# Research Needed! Looking for info on an Ontario blade...



## Cruentus (Jan 29, 2006)

I posted this in blade forums, but I figured I'd see if by chance anyone had info here at MT.

I am hoping that someone can put some good research skills to work here.

I was at the local flea market for something totally unrelated, but I always stop by a particular knife stand that doesn't sell crap only. 

Something I had been looking to snatch up had caught my eye, so on an impulse buy I bought a "sword of the Black Wind" series blade from Ontario knives for very low cost. I wanted to look up some specs on the blade when I got home, but I was unable to find anything. The blade I got was not the Katana or Wakizashi that they currently sell ( http://www.ontarioknife.com/blackwind.html ). Apparently what I bought was a discontinued product. 

My "Sword of the Black Wind" is very bolo like; very much resembling the "Short Sword" by Junglee ( http://www.gutmanncutlery.com/sword.htm ), except the Ontario is about    1' 1/2'' longer and with a paracord handle like the Katana.

For a very low cost rugged blade to bang around, I am happy with my purchase of this Ontario blade. However, I would like to find some more info on what I got.

Any info or suggestions you could offer would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## OULobo (Jan 30, 2006)

If it is the one I am thinking about, it is akin to the one in the site you posted, but it is slightly curved and a slightly different point. I have a friend who we got the one on the link and the one I am describing for. They were just given as "knock arounds". He abused them pretty bad and the straight one chipped in a few weeks and a snapped a month later.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 31, 2006)

He must have abused them pretty bad...they are supposed to be 1095 carbon, which is not a bad steel.


----------

